# In Rome, it's found at night



## Jenikd43

How would you phrase the following: "In Rome, it is found at night."

My attempt is "Noctu invenitor Romæ." But I am always open to suggestions.


----------



## clara mente

Almost perfect!  Romae invenitur (inventum est) noctu.


----------



## ampurdan

Why not: "Romae noctu inventum"?


----------



## Joca

clara mente said:


> Almost perfect! Romae invenitur (inventum est) noctu.


 
I agree, but you could also say *nocte*.

I think Jenikd43 actually has a passive verb in mind (it gets found), so "inventum est", though also gramatically correct, is not valid here.

I know this is off-topic, but it sounds like a very mysterious sentence, really. I found myself wondering exactly what (thing? person? situation? whatever) is found in Rome at night. Is it Ancient Rome? Or modern Rome? I am very curious, but let it be. 

As for the second sentence, what do you really mean to say in plain English?

Joca


----------



## Flaminius

Moderation Note:
Jenikd43's question on his signature has been moved here.  Please open a new thread if you want to talk about another topic.

gratias comprehensioni tuae
LA modo
Flaminius


----------



## Jenikd43

The phrase is actually for my Italian teacher. She wants to make an inscription which reads "La verità è scritto! Nella notte le stelle ci guidano, e nella notte lo si trova a Roma." It is a passage a book she was reading on Partisan Italy. I decided to translate it as "Verum est quod legitur! Stellae  nos derigunt noctu, et noctu Romæ invenitur."


----------



## jazyk

> La verità è scritt*a*! Nella notte le stelle ci guidano, e nella notte lo  (le? la) si trova a Roma."


What is found in Rome at night, the truth or stars? The Italian sentence as you put it doesn't make sense. After you fix that, we'll try to give you a hand. Besides, the _e_ after guidano makes me think you're going to say something opposite to _night_, which isn't the case. In other words, none of it makes sense to me.


----------



## Jenikd43

Honestly, I have no idea what the Italian was supposed to be. I didn't write it. It was a quote from some apparently influential non-Italian trying to speak the language. I am working off the English translation she gave me. "It is written in truth. The stars guide us at night, and at night it is found in Rome."
I agree though, the Italian is a wreck


----------



## jazyk

> It is written in truth. The stars guide us at night, and at night it is found in Rome."


What is found in Rome? The truth?

The more context and the more accurately you try to explain it to us, the faster and the more accurately we'll come up with a possible solution (or possible solutions).

Jazyk


----------



## Jenikd43

As far as I can tell, it is a reference to the partisan song "Fischia il vento." It/He/She is a reference to "The Partisan"


----------



## Whodunit

The phrase "nella notte lo guidano le stelle" appears several times in "Faschia il vento." Here's the context.

_Ogni contrada è patria del ribelle_
_ogni donna a lui dona un sospir_
_*nella notte lo guidano le stelle*_
_forte il cuore e il braccio nel colpir _

To my mind, "lo" refers to "ribelle."


----------

